# †  ارجو من الجميع الدخول لتاكيد الموافقه مستر روك ومشرفين المنتدى هام جدا جدا†



## men@ elgm@l (25 فبراير 2007)

سلام لكم 

اتمنى من ادارة المنتدى وجود شات حتى يتمكن الاعضاء من التعارف على بعضهم اكثر

لان فى معظم المنتديات يوجد شات 

لكن هذا المنتدى العظيم لا يوجد به شات 

ارجوا الاهتمام بالموضوع 
††

:new4:


----------



## remoo (25 فبراير 2007)

مينا الجمال;219031 قال:
			
		

> سلام لكم
> 
> اتمنى من ادارة المنتدى وجود شات حتى يتمكن الاعضاء من التعارف على بعضهم اكثر
> 
> ...



سلام المسيح معك اخي مينا 
في شات في المنتدي 
ولكن دة بيكون للاعضاء المباركين 
وانشاء الرب بكرة هتوصل للترقية دي بس انت شد حيلك 

وفكرتني بنفسي  لما كنت داخل المنتدى جديد كان نفس سؤالي 

الرب يباركك


----------



## men@ elgm@l (25 فبراير 2007)

*مش فاهم يعنى ايه يعنى انا مينفعش اتكلم معاكم فى الشات *
ليه؟
††††


----------



## men@ elgm@l (25 فبراير 2007)

بجد   بجد  

انا مش فاهم 

شكرا على الاهتمام


----------



## men@ elgm@l (25 فبراير 2007)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

بجد 

مكنتش  عارف خلاص القداس قرب اروح اخد


اوك


تيجى معايا 






ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 فبراير 2007)

*الأخت كارولين مسلمة بتستخف دمها 

و قريب قوى هاتطرد لأنها غلطت غلط كبير على التناول

و انت يا مينا أذا شديت حالك و اثبت وجودك هتاخد العضوية المباركة

و تدخل الشات

سلام المسيح*


----------



## manwal (1 مارس 2007)

اكيد كلامك صح يا فراشه انا مهتم بلشات جدا وانا شايف ان مشاركت كتير فى المواضيع ياريت اتشرف بمعرفتك اكتر اخوكم فى المسيح اميل 
الاهى الاهى لمازا تركتنى


----------

